# Holy HELL! WTF is this movie?! Aeon Flux!



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 7, 2005)

Anybody seen the trailer of that freaking awesome assinationation chick!?!!!! She is soo fucking awesome in that peek. When I first saw it, I was thinking about that anime called Neon Flux [or was it what the movie was called? or is it even what the anime is called?]. Anyways, it looks like a rendition of that show [it use to come on on MTV2], the same creators of Alexander the Conquerer [sp]..



And with Charlize Theron, I'm guessing some fan service.


----------



## TheVileOne (Nov 7, 2005)

Meh.  I was never that high on Aeon Flux.  I'm not too impressed with how this movie looks so far.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 7, 2005)

Depends on which trailer u watched. U gotta be kiddin me if that grass scene didn't catch ur attention.


----------



## TheVileOne (Nov 7, 2005)

It looks like just more derivative Hollywood garbage to me.

If its anything like the series it will be more style than substance.


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Nov 8, 2005)

The movie does look pretty awesome. Charlize is a better hero chick compared to Keira Knightley IMO.


----------



## Riles481 (Nov 8, 2005)

dimezanime16 said:
			
		

> Anybody seen the trailer of that freaking awesome assinationation chick!?!!!! She is soo fucking awesome in that peek. When I first saw it, I was thinking about that anime called Neon Flux [or was it what the movie was called? or is it even what the anime is called?]. Anyways, it looks like a rendition of that show [it use to come on on MTV2], the same creators of Alexander the Conquerer [sp]..
> 
> 
> 
> And with Charlize Theron, I'm guessing some fan service.


I've never thought of Charlize Theron as that hot but her new look seems to draw my attention.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 8, 2005)

lol, ^^, thats sad. Anyways, so I was right then, this movie is like the anime Aeon Flux [if that was what it was caled]? Or am I confused on something...?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 8, 2005)

I have no idea what Aeon Flux is, so I can honestly hate this movie without being biased in any way.

The trailer appeared to be your run of the mill computer graphics assisted action flick.

Now, don't get me wrong, I'm up for that sort of thing usually, so I'll see the movie, and tell you how it is.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 8, 2005)

that would be appreciated.


----------



## martryn (Nov 8, 2005)

I have a friend who said that we should check out the movie, and he generally knows what he is talking about movie-wise.  Personally, I think it looks like garbage mixed with fan service (which I guess is garbage too).


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 8, 2005)

I hate most of Peter Chungs work with a deep passion. So I'm probably not going to touch this with a 10 foot pole


----------



## Yeemaster (Nov 8, 2005)

I remember thinking that the comic or whatever was drawn really crappily and was not hot at all.  Charlize Theron can change that opinion...

Hollywood has never been very good at making transitions from books or comics to films.  Spiderman and Batman I/Begins are exceptions.  This has the makings of Fantastic Four eye candy though, meh with some nice teases from <insert random hot actress>.

EDIT: Gah, it's a PG-13 movie too.  Only an R rating could have saved this from bombing.  At least there would have been hope for some nudity or violence...


----------



## TheVileOne (Nov 9, 2005)

Aeon Flux is an animated series created by Peter Chung.  It originally ran as a series of serialized shorts on MTV's Liquid Television.  Later on it became an episodic series which also aired on MTV.  The movie is based on the series.

Peter Chung also created Reign The Conqueror, one of the worst animes of all time.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Nov 9, 2005)

I vaguely remember watching the MTV cartoon, and Charlize Theron can be so hot. This is something I want to watch.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 9, 2005)

PG 13?!!! Reign the Conqueror the worst anime ever?!! MTV Liquid?!! What the hell is going on?


----------



## Kaki (Nov 13, 2005)

hmmmm, I did't know he made Reign...


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 14, 2005)

Well yea, the animation style is totally da same.


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 14, 2005)

TheVileOne said:
			
		

> Peter Chung also created Reign The Conqueror, one of the worst animes of all time.



From that, I'm not even going to approach the theatres.


----------



## Renegade Raine (Nov 14, 2005)

I HATE HATE HATED Reign...but I think I'm still going to see the movie.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 14, 2005)

Well, u can't blame the guy for tryin 2 be different.


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Nov 14, 2005)

Yes.... yes I can.... Haha, but Yea I hated both of those shows. Im still gonna see this as my friends will drag me to it no matter what I do.


----------



## Zouri (Nov 14, 2005)

dimezanime16 said:
			
		

> Well, u can't blame the guy for tryin 2 be different.



When a man creates Reign The Conqueror, then yes, you can blame him for being different.

I don't remember ever seeing the show on MTV (probably because I don't watch MTV), but chances are it will be like crap. Just like Reign The Conqueror was. Just like most of the stuff on MTV is. A load of crap.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 14, 2005)

Aren't u just being alittle 2 quick 2 judge?


----------



## Feathers! (Nov 14, 2005)

Yea I remember Aeon Flux, those stories used to boggle my mind in middle school, i was always like "cool, gross, why?... by the end of each episode it was like, wait what just happened."  

I like The Max better... another crazy one from Liquid Television was The Head on sunday mornings... Im waiting for the DVD for this one.  Theyre gonna mess it up.


----------



## Inactive veritas (Nov 15, 2005)

I hated the animation of Reign but I didn't really mind while watching aeon flux.

I didn't watch all the aeon episodes on MTV but the few that I did watch were ok, some interesting plot ideas.  So I guess if the movie is anywhere half as good as the animated show, I guess that's a success for hollywood?

I might go watch this in theatres, depends on the reviews it gets


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Nov 15, 2005)

I might see it


----------



## BattousaiMS (Nov 15, 2005)

dimezanime16 said:
			
		

> Anybody seen the trailer of that freaking awesome assinationation chick!?!!!! She is soo fucking awesome in that peek. When I first saw it, I was thinking about that anime called Neon Flux [or was it what the movie was called? or is it even what the anime is called?]. Anyways, it looks like a rendition of that show [it use to come on on MTV2], the same creators of Alexander the Conquerer [sp]..
> 
> 
> 
> And with Charlize Theron, I'm guessing some fan service.



Humm, looks like Rip off of Motoko Kusanagi from Ghost in the Shells to me. But Motonko is 1000 more cooler and sexier then she ever will be.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 15, 2005)

^^^Awesome! I was just thinking of that. The anime was not closely related, but the movie is definetly alot more similar to Ghost in the Shell. She even does a dissapearing cloakin shit in one of the movie commercials.


----------



## Encronian (Nov 15, 2005)

it looks decent enough in terms of action films, i'll probably end up seeing it whether i intend to or not so i'm not gonna get any hopes up.


----------



## CrackAttackKid (Nov 16, 2005)

At first I was skeptical about seeing it but I saw some footage at the san diego comic con and it looked pretty sweet to me. So I guess I'm one of the few whose actually excited for it to be released.


----------



## Zouri (Nov 16, 2005)

dimezanime16 said:
			
		

> Aren't u just being alittle 2 quick 2 judge?



Probably. But when I have to decide between 10 bucks and watching what could turn out to be a crappy movie, I'd rather play it safe.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 16, 2005)

ill probably see it. i won't pay 10 bucks for it though. ill prolly end up renting it.

i expect it to just be a typical action movie.


----------



## GeniusShikamaru (Nov 19, 2005)

OMFG you are all N00BS!

Except for The Vile One which actually knows about this movie/cartoon. Yeah it was originally an animation/cartoon since its not japanese. And it sucked ass if i recall. And yeah the same guy that made the original Aeon Flux animation also made Reign The Conquerer, Which in my opinion also sucked!

This movie does indeed look whacked. Its gonna be all flash with no good plot and crappy acting.

people who like flashy movies and women in tight clothing will like this garbage.


----------



## TheVileOne (Dec 2, 2005)

FYI guys this movie is getting TERRIBLE reviews.   You know the kicker?  The studio with held it from critics for advanced reviews.  You know what that means?  The movie is garbage and the studio doesn't want the public to know about it.

GeniusShikamaru knows what I'm talking about...because he's a genius.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 3, 2005)

Crap...thats all i got to say, CRAP.


----------



## TheVileOne (Dec 3, 2005)

Nuff said crazymtf.


----------



## G. Hawke (Dec 3, 2005)

GeniusShikamaru said:
			
		

> women in tight clothing



You telling me you dont like women in tight clothing? 
Blasphemy! ing

Ok seriously, i aint watching this.
It looks horrible but my friend thinks Charlize Theron is hot(well, i do too) so there is a scary possibility that she will drag me to see it.
The horror. ing


----------



## Kaki (Dec 3, 2005)

I'm not going to see it in theaters, I want a live-action anime movie, but is anyone in here seeing it?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 4, 2005)

So it came out, whats what was the word? Just crap?


----------



## TheVileOne (Dec 4, 2005)

dimezanime16 said:
			
		

> So it came out, whats what was the word? Just crap?



Its getting crap reviews, the studio withheld it from the press for screenings so that means the studio thinks its garbage and doesn't want the public to know.

It opened up with 4.7 million on Friday, and it will probably get a CINO type opening which isn't a good thing.


----------



## anbutofu (Dec 5, 2005)

it wasnt money....but it wasnt crap. if your expecting super acting skills and nominations dont go...if you enjoy almost cliche action w/ a super hot heroine (how can you not think charlize theron is hot???) and dont mind spending a few bucks to watch a flick w/ some friends...then go see it.  imo its almost as good as serenity...but not that good 
peter chung isnt the greatest by any means, but just because you dont like his style means it sucks...its hard to find many talented american based animations that try to go beyond the stereotypical formula for "good" cartoons in america.  how many succesful action based american animations can you think of? peter chung offered a fresh and new style where the the protagonist is not by the book hero/heroine.  
just a few of my thoughts...hrmm even after all that though, i have to agree...Reign was pretty bad...


----------



## JayG (Dec 6, 2005)

I'll probably catch this on DVD. Just as Jessica Alba made FF4 worth it, so shall Charlize Theron make this movie bearable:


----------



## malfurion (Dec 7, 2005)

anbutofu said:
			
		

> it wasnt money....but it wasnt crap. if your expecting super acting skills and nominations dont go...if you enjoy almost cliche action w/ a super hot heroine (how can you not think charlize theron is hot???) and dont mind spending a few bucks to watch a flick w/ some friends...then go see it.  imo its almost as good as serenity...but not that good
> peter chung isnt the greatest by any means, but just because you dont like his style means it sucks...its hard to find many talented american based animations that try to go beyond the stereotypical formula for "good" cartoons in america.  how many succesful action based american animations can you think of? peter chung offered a fresh and new style where the the protagonist is not by the book hero/heroine.
> just a few of my thoughts...hrmm even after all that though, i have to agree...Reign was pretty bad...



Just out of curiosity, did Perter Chung worked in anyway in this film at all?  I thought he wasn't involved with the film.


----------



## TheVileOne (Dec 8, 2005)

Chung working on it is all the more reason to avoid it.


----------

